# What am I missing about spraying walls/trim being efficient???



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

OK, so I see/hear people talk about doing their ceilings then masking trim and spraying walls, then masking the walls and spraying trim, or whichever order you choose to do it. My problem with this is that I don't see how taking all that time in prep can really save any time in the end. I know myself I can go in and do say a typical 12x15 bedroom with a few windows and jambs in under a day (by myself 2 coats on everything ceilings included) for me to go in and tape everything twice, clean up the sprayer 3 times, and cart all the crap around it just doesn't seem efficient, never mind constantly worrying about getting over spray on flooring and furniture. What am I missing, or am I just that fast????


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

its hardly ever efficient to spray a single room in an occupied house, but sometimes it is, i remember spraying a room that had to be 50x25 with 35ft vaulted ceilings, different color on the ceiling, now that was very productive to spray since the carpet was ripped out


----------



## boosti (Jul 9, 2008)

For me spraying is situational. If it is just a 12x15 occupied residential home I wouldn't spray. That would be cut and roll. I usually spray in situations like when I have an average home that has the same color scheme in 75% percent of the home or more and is unoccupied, no furniture. Usually a new home or a rehab project. I also spray most of my commercial work whenever I can. That too has to be unoccupied. In the example you gave above it would be counterproductive to spray. I have never sprayed an occupied residential interior. Knowing when and how to use your sprayer will make you money, not knowing when and how will cost you money.


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

I appreciate the responses and am definitly more at peace knowing there isnt some secret that I havnt been able to wrap my brain around on my own. Before I go and attempt it (when the time is right) I just have two more questions, 1. what do you do about the ceiling cut, just cut it and then spray up to it with the sheild blocking the ceiling? and 2. I run a titan 660 and dont see myself being able to run low enough pressure to get an even enough coat to not have to backroll, what kind of a rig (tips included) would you recomend, a 440? or should I go up to an HVLP


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

Be like me and use a spray can....


----------



## boosti (Jul 9, 2008)

PVPainter said:


> 1. what do you do about the ceiling cut, just cut it and then spray up to it with the sheild blocking the ceiling?


 More often than not around here the walls and ceiling are the same color at least for the builders I've been working for(central pa). When I have had to paint them different colors I would _usually_ do it in this order... walls->ceilings->trim->finish coat ceilings ->walls again...but this time I do not spray all the way up to the ceiling...I spray all but 12-18 inches from the ceiling cut and have someone cut and roll that right behind me. Backrolling *all *coats is crucial for this to work and also do not run away on your guy that is following you. There are also steps of preparation in between coats that I did not list...such as wraping your trim before you paint the ceilings,ect... I do not use a sheild for the ceiling unless it is a commercial job with a drop ceiling and in that case I will spray right up to the grid using my shield on a 4-8 extension.


PVPainter said:


> what kind of a rig (tips included) would you recomend, a 440?


 I run a Graco Ultra Max II 495 and use a 517 for my walls and ceilings. The pressure I use varies depending on what/where and how fast I am spraying. You should be able to do the same with your Titan.


----------

